# LEXMARK Il manque le tableau des couleurs



## Gwen (20 Novembre 2009)

Salut.

Sous Snow Leopard, je viens d'installer les derniers drivers trouvables chez Apple pour un Lexmark X5470.

Tout s'est bien passé au niveau de l'installation et le scanner numérise correctement.

La ou cela cloche, c'est au niveau de l'imprimante qui me donne comme message d'erreur.

Il manque le tableau des couleurs. Vous devez désinstaller puis réinstaller le logiciel de l'imprimante.

Bien sur, désinstaller et réinstaller a déjà été fais.

Une idée?


----------



## phnajucl (21 Novembre 2009)

même problème avec la lexmark 4600 Séries alors que cela fonctionnait avant la mise à jour. Si quelqu'un peut nous aider d'avance merci


----------



## jcdfmail (21 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour,

Je viens d'avoir le même problème avec Snow Leopard et mon imprimante Lexmark X4550.
Pour moi aussi, désinstaller et ré-installer ne sert à rien.

Par contre, je suis allée dans Pref. Système, Imprimantes et Fax. J'ai supprimé mon imprimante (cliquer sur le - après avoir sélectionné l'imprimante). Puis je l'ai ré-ajouté en changeant son nom, et j'ai décoché la case partage.

J'ai lancé une impression, et ca marche nickel ( alors que j'avais le droit, jusqu'à présent, au message d'erreur comme quoi il manque la table des couleurs...).
Je suis pas sûre que toutes mes étapes soient nécessaires ( décocher le partage, changer le nom, ...), mais chez moi, ca a réglé le pb.

Bon courage avec vos imprimantes....
Julie


----------



## Gwen (21 Novembre 2009)

Je teste ça. Merci du conseil.


----------



## Vicotoria (23 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour,

J'ai le même problème que vous. J'ai acheté mon macbook samedi auquel j'ai connecté mon imprimante Lexmark (X4650) en wifi. Aucun problème jusqu'à une mise à jour que j'ai réalisée hier soir. Depuis impossible d'imprimer "Il manque le tableau des couleurs. Veuillez désinstaller et réinstaller le logiciel de l'imprimante"
Le problème c'est que j'ai beau désinstaller et réinstaller, ça ne marche toujours pas . 
Auriez vous une solution svp ?


----------



## zeph58 (23 Novembre 2009)

Meme probleme rencontre et resolu grace a l'aide ci-dessus.

1 supprime par les preferences l'imprimante incrimine
2 la rajoute en prenant soin de changer son nom et son emplacement j'ai mis Lex4650 et USB au lieu de Lexmark xxx et Mac Mini de xxxxx
3 impression test OK



PS penser aussi a changer les pilotes dans mon cas deux fois le gestionnaire Lexmark 3600-4600 series avec 1  ok avec autre NOK

J'espere que sa t aidera


----------



## phnajucl (26 Novembre 2009)

J  ai essayer votre méthode, rien à faire car quand je vais dans fournitures le remplissage des cartouches n'apparait pas "informations non disponibles",je ne sais plus quoi faire


----------



## phnajucl (27 Novembre 2009)

j ai contacté lexmark, il faut désinstaller l'imprimante à partir du finder, et d applications, ensuite aller sur le site lexmark dans le support trouver son imprimante , chercher la dernière mise à jour en selectionnant son OS on télécharge, on installe et on configure si demandé, le truc c'est qu'il ne faut surtout pas réinstaller l'imprimante avec le cd, ça marche nickel j'espère que ce sera pareil pour toi.


----------



## jcvany1 (29 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour à tous,
j'ai moi aussi quelques problèmes avec la mise a jour des gestionnaires d'impressions proposé par apple. Je possède une imprimante Lexmark Z1420 (en wifi). Depuis la mise à jour automatique je ne pouvais plus imprimer (il manque le tableau des couleurs. Vous devez désinstaller puis réinstaller le logiciel de l'imprimante). J'ai donc supprimé  complètement l'installation de mon imprimante et je suis allé récupérer le bon driver sur le site Lexmark. J'ai de nouveau installer l'imprimante en mode wifi avec le logiciel d'installation proposé par Lexmark (c'est à dire que je n'ai jamais connecter mon imprimante au mac). L'imprimante est alors de nouveau fonctionnel !! Par contre si je vérifie les mises à jour proposé par Apple il me demande d'installer à nouveau la nouvelle version du gestionnaire ... et si j'accepte je me retrouve avec le problème initial... 
Est-ce un problème de gestionnaire fournis par Apple ? Avez vous une idée pour résoudre ce problème ? Merci


----------



## fabs29 (29 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour,

J'ai eu le même souci après la dernière maj Leopard Snow pour une Lexmark Z2420 en Wifi.
Il m'a fallu choisir l'autre gestionnaire d'impression "Lexmark Z2400" dans la liste des drivers.
Le premier marche, le second non... bizarre

Fabrice


----------



## jcvany1 (7 Décembre 2009)

Bonsoir.
Est-ce que quelqu'un à trouvé une solution.


----------



## thierry.gilbert1 (22 Décembre 2009)

J'ai eu la même erreur, partageant ma lexmark X4650 sur mon réseau avec un snow leopard et 3 tiger. Plus d'impression sur tiger et rien sur snow sauf après bidouille et réinstallation en USB sur SL. J'ai suivi ce qui précède et après désinstallation de l'imprimante depuis l'administrateur de l'imprimante ( le "-" dans le gestionnaire d'imprimante, simple comme bonnjeour) j'ai refais une réinstallation avec le driver récupéré sur lexmark.fr. Je ne me souviens plus si j'ai refais une première installation, je ne crois pas car mon imprimante était encore connectée au réseau. Bref, toujours rien, je suis donc allé dans mon gestionnaire d'imprimante, puis option et fourniture, général, j'ai renommé X mon imprimante, gestionnaire, utiliser le driver de l'imprimante et j'ai utilisé lexmark 3600 4600 series. Tout est redevenu dans l'ordre et j'imprime à nouveau des 4 machines par Wifi. Il me faut maintenant une solution pour le reste des applications... scan.


----------



## effell (31 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour,

J'ai aussi été confronté au même problème sur 3 ordinateurs différents après la mise à jour 10.6.2 : MacBook Pro 2 Ghz, MacBook 2.1 Ghz et Imac 2,16 Ghz.
Je pouvais scanner depuis l'imprimante, mais plus imprimer du tout en wifi, avec 2 types de messages : soit "Il manque un logiciel pour pouvoir utiliser votre imprimante. Veuillez effectuer une mise à jour depuis "Mise à jour de logiciels..." ; soit "Il manque le tableau des couleurs. Vous devez désinstaller puis réinstaller le logiciel de l'imprimante."

Sur le MacBook, j'ai supprimé l'imprimante via les Préférences Système... -> Imprimantes et fax.

Puis j'ai téléchargé sur le site Lexmark le gestionnaire (1.0.2) et l'ai réinstallé --> même erreur  !
J'ai à nouveau supprimé le pilote, puis retéléchargé la version précédente du pilote (1.0.1) sur le site Lexmark et je l'ai installée, puis mis à jour depuis le driver 1.0.2. J'ai pu à nouveau imprimer sans problèmes.
Le hic, c'est que ça n'a pas marché sur les 2 autres mac.. J'ai refait plusieurs fois la manip', mais sans succès.
Après avoir cherché partout sur le net, j'ai cherché la logique et me suis aperçu que malgré la suppression du pilote de l'imprimante via les Préférences Système, certains fichiers n'étaient pas supprimés correctement. J'ai essayé de les supprimer en réinitialisant le système d'impression dans "Imprimantes et Fax" toujours sans succès.
J'ai bien entendu continué à chercher, et ma persévérance a enfin payé : Il faut bien réinstaller le driver 1.0.2, mais auparavant supprimer l'ancien pilote via le programme Désinstallation qui se trouve dans le dossier Bibliothèque > Imprimantes (ou Printers) > Lexmark > 2007 > Lexmark xxxx Séries.
Tout est rentré dans l'ordre !


----------



## sylvaindelepine (1 Janvier 2010)

Même PB.
J'ai annulé l'imprimante et rajouté une autre sans installer de nouveaux pilotes.
ça marche.

Message :Les cartouches d'encres vides aussi mais ça imprime très bien.


----------



## milou1141 (9 Février 2010)

Bonjour, 

Pour ma part j'ai tout essayé, je suis sous mac os 10.6 avec une lexmark X6570 que je voudrais installer en WIFI. 
J'ai testé toutes vos options, desinstaller et reinstaller les pilotes, telechargé toutes les versions du pilote sur le site lexmark. desactivé le partage et même renommer l'imprimante. 
Il n'y a rien à faire  j'ai toujours le même message d'erreur Il manque le tableau des couleurs.... 

PLEASE HELP....


----------



## el_yak (14 Février 2010)

Bonsoir, 
j'ai le même problème, mais moi j'ai Leopard 10.5 et une lexmark P4350 en USB... J'ai dwld le bon driver sur le site de Lexmark, tenté de supprimer l'imprimante sur préférences système, mais rien n'y fait, impossible d'imprimer, toujours ce problème de "tableau des couleurs"... Si quelqu'un avait la solution, pitié, faites la partager, sinon je la jette par la fenêtre cette %ù$*£ de Lexmark!


----------



## el_yak (24 Février 2010)

Up!! S'il vous plaît, si quelqu'un a réussi...


----------



## mauco (26 Février 2010)

Je viens enfin de tomber sur une page interressante:
http://lexmarkanswers.blogspot.com/

Les posts qui nous interressent sont:
http://lexmarkanswers.blogspot.com/2010/02/missing-color-tables.html
et
http://lexmarkanswers.blogspot.com/2009/12/supplies-level-in-print-queue.html

Chez moi j'ai une imprimante x4550 en wifi.

L'installation fonctionnelle et reproductible semble être:
- desinstallation des drivers lexmark depuis 
Bibliotheque/Printers/Lexmark/2007/Lexmark 3500-4500 Series/Désinstallation 3500-4500 Series
- installation des drivers lexmark snow leopard
http://support.lexmark.com/index?pa...OAD&userlocale=FR_FR&oslocale=fr_FR&locale=fr
- mise à jour systeme (menu pomme/mise à jour de logiciels) et installation de la mise à jour lexmark
- copie de la table des couleurs (http://lexmarkanswers.blogspot.com/2010/02/missing-color-tables.html)
- mise à jour du path "supply level' (http://lexmarkanswers.blogspot.com/2009/12/supplies-level-in-print-queue.html)

Voilà je croise les doigts pour que ça marche même au reboot...


----------



## Gwen (12 Avril 2010)

Un nouveau driver vient de sortir et apparemment il règle tous les problèmes. Du moins, chez moi !


----------



## aurelienlewin (7 Mai 2010)

Je viens de recevoir le Macbook Pro i7 (2010) et  aussi vierge qu'il pouvait l'être  j'ai tenté d'y installer les derniers pilotes proposés pour ma X4550.

Une fois l'opération terminée, j'avais également l'erreur du «*tableau de couleurs manquant*».

Pour corriger le problème, j'ai simplement tapé la commande suivante dans le terminal (Applications/Utilitaires/Terminal)*:

```
sudo cp -R /Library/Printers/Lexmark/2007/.Resources/* /Library/Printers/Lexmark/Drivers/.Resources
```

Remplacez l'année (2007) selon votre produit, il vous demandera votre mot de passe, et tout devrait rentrer dans l'ordre.

En tout cas, chez moi*: ça marche.


----------



## bdsprod (9 Août 2010)

j' ai aussi un macbook pro i7 avec osx 10.6.4 et impossible d imprimer et scanner ! au debut j avais le message d'erreur "il manque  le tableau des couleurs " mais après désinstallation puis mis ajour logiciel et téléchargé les pilotes sur le site lexmark il m'est écrit " logiciel manquant veuillez réinstaller avec la mise a jour logiciel " !
Je ne comprends plus rien !
Help please


----------



## mac444 (21 Août 2010)

Je suis venere je passe mon temps a telecharger et annuler le pilote de l'imprimante lexmark 3600 series, 15 fois!!!!!!car j'ai beau suivre vos posts à ce sujet mais rien n'y fais?si kk peut m'aider ce serai sympa


----------



## niko78500 (25 Octobre 2010)

Merci pour la manip car je ramais depuis quelques heures sur ce pbl d'imprimante.

- copie de la table des couleurs (http://lexmarkanswers.blogspot.com/2...or-tables.html)

Je confirme donc que ça marche nickel.

Est-ce que tu sais si le fix de mise à jour du path "supply level' (http://lexmarkanswers.blogspot.com/2...int-queue.html) marche bien ?

Merci d'avance pour ta réponse.


----------

